# New Glock .380 Model 42



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

I just read an article on the new USA .380. While being late to the .380 game, the slim magazine/grip might beat the rest.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another blog poster I read made the point that it will be far more comfortable (and probably, effective) to shoot than the micro-size pocket .380s, so maybe it will earn the title "The .380 for people who actually like to SHOOT their .380s".


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Question? Is this Glock Model 42 really new, or is it just now available in the U.S., second, why not in 9mm, 6+1 of .380 doesn't make me feel warm and fuzzy. I'm sure it will be popular, but in 9mm much more so, but what do I know?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The 42 is brand new model which is manufactured Georgia. Which is why it can be sold to the public unlike the two other glock .380 models. The point system used on imported handguns doesn't apply to those manufactured in USA. Why not a single stack 9mm? My speculation would be they didn't want to make a USA made gun that would compete with the Austrian made G26.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

rustygun said:


> The 42 is brand new model which is manufactured Georgia. Which is why it can be sold to the public unlike the two other glock .380 models. The point system used on imported handguns doesn't apply to those manufactured in USA. Why not a single stack 9mm? My speculation would be they didn't want to make a USA made gun that would compete with the Austrian made G26.


I think you're right on the money with your assessment. I also think many shooters like myself will go after the G42 as a personal defense BUG. In close quarter combat, a concealed, single stack .380 can be formidable.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Too late I already have a Ruger.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Just read about it, and the MSRP is around 450! I know it will be forever until they become a common item on the gun shelves, but I need to get my hands on this one! :smt033


----------



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone know when they will start shipping to the stores? I will admit I am very excited about getting one but I do wish they would put out a single stack nine that would be easily concealable.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CPAwithaGun said:


> Does anyone know when they will start shipping to the stores? I will admit I am very excited about getting one but I do wish they would put out a single stack nine that would be easily concealable.


All ready are out and available.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I read that Jan 20 was the date they were accepting orders from dealers. According to Glock the reason for 380 instead of 9 mm is that 9 mm can not be sold in certain countries because it is considered a military round. This is all second hand info I don't no how much water it will hold.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I got on a waiting list as soon as I heard about these. Happily my dealer called me today that my 42 just arrived, so it will be in hand in a couple of hours. If this pistol sells well and I believe it will I'm sure Glock will follow it up with a 9mm version, we'll see.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

mag318 said:


> I got on a waiting list as soon as I heard about these. Happily my dealer called me today that my 42 just arrived, so it will be in hand in a couple of hours. If this pistol sells well and I believe it will I'm sure Glock will follow it up with a 9mm version, we'll see.


I think your right. Enjoy your new pistol!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

As a fan of compact auto pistols, I don't see any purpose for the Model 42 .380 the G26 .9mm and G27 .40 are a much better choice and are probably not too much larger, where it would make that much of a difference for every day carry. For pocket carry there are plenty of "nines" available that are probably the same size as the Model 42 and as some have mentioned a single stack Glock .40 or .9mm might have been a better idea for those who don't like the extra bulk of the double stack G26 or G27. My Kahr MK40 is about as small as you can get for a pocket pistol in a serious caliber, and it's all stainless construction helps tame the recoil. I just bought a Springfield XDs .45 it's only drawback is it's five round magazine capacity or seven round if desired, but adds considerable length to the grip at least for me. It is however one helluva small .45, and for this reason I love it, and it sure beats a five round J-Frame. Nothing against J-Frames, I have four of them.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Walked into my local range today and there sitting on counter was the brand new G41 and G42. The Glock rep was there letting the range owner and employees give them a try. Got to hold each one. I was really surprised how thin the G42 was. Being able to hold the 42 and see it in person was far better than just looking at the dimensions on paper. It seems small enough to conceal EASILY yet not so small that it would be hard to shoot. I liked it, wish I could have shot it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I finally got to handle a G42 today, and I agree with you; small enough to hide well, but large enough to shoot well, too. Probably too big for most pocket carry (coat/jacket pocket, no problem; jeans, probably not).

The store where I found it had received two; they sold one immediately, and are keeping the second one on the shelf as a display model, then taking special orders on a first-ordered, first-delivered basis. At this point, I don't think they are asking for any money down to order one; they probably figure they'll sell as many as they can get in the short-term, even if a few folks walk away for some reason.


----------



## jeffs1911 (Jan 29, 2014)

here in Washington state everyone has had a few shipments in but all gone now and there is a waiting list just like when springfield and smith and Wesson had there new 9mm xds and shields come out....give it a month or 2 and everyone will have them in stock ......just watch.....and also they sell here for $450


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys outside of California are very lucky.

We can not buy them here.
Not on the roster for sale to non-LEO here.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Got to shoot the 42 today. My local range has one to rent. I thought the recoil was very light. It could be easily shot with one hand almost feels like your left hand is just in the way. Best description of it I can give is its a Glock if you like them you will like the G42 if you hate glocks you will hate it for all same reasons. 6 shots goes very quick though. This is the first .380 I ever shot so can't really compare to other .380s. I had my g30 with me and it seemed extremely large compared to the G42.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> ...so maybe it will earn the title "The .380 for people who actually like to SHOOT their .380s".


I like to shoot ALL of my .380's. But I don't like Glocks, so they probably won't sell me one.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Something to consider. I believe the market for this gun is those who wish to carry easily, but may for whatever reason be recoil sensitive. As such, it shoots easy and is probably a win.


----------



## srommes (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the idea, just wish it was 9mm. Hopefully, that will be next.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Still don´t understand all the excitment around the 380 round.
I don´t think that ease of concealment is much better when compare a 380 with a single stack 9mm.
Glock should have bet on a single stack G26.
That would be a winner, competing directly with PPS, LC9 and Shield...
I would trade off my PT 709 for a single stack G26 in a heart beat.


----------



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

ok got my G42 and have to admit I am a big fan, it handles very well and feels good concealed. It fed everything like my Gen1 19 does. I have a SW bodyguard 380 which will probably go away but I will keep my LC9 which I am also a huge fan of. I still wish Glock would come out with a single stack 9mm. I highly recommend the G42.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations, on the new pistol. Walked into my LGS and they had some in stock. I'm still debating on it (which is code for wife not on board yet).


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I too wish they would come out with a single stack 9mm as I am not a big fan of the .380 but I feel if you put it in the K5 or head shot it should do the job. I own a Sig 938 for deep concealment when I can't carry anything else. It works and with 6+1 I should be able to stop most attacks.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

I bought a 42. Put a Pearce mag extension on it, took it down and lubed it, and out to my range with it.
Shoots like a dream. No problems using PPU and PMC ammo.
I carry it in my pocket. Concealable, light and available if needed.
Super pistol.
DJ


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I find one thing hilarious,,,*

I find one thing hilarious,,,
In that it took the introduction of a Glock,,,
To convince some people that the .380 ACP cartridge is sufficient.

I saw it first-hand about a week ago,,,
One of the old farts who hang out at the gun store,,,
Just bought himself a Glock 42 in spite of him often saying,,,
"If the cartridge for your gun doesn't start with a 4, it's not worth carrying."

So I called him on his former stance,,,
He just grunted at me and said, "It's a Glock."

I have seen this a few times now,,,
And I just have to chuckle.

Aarond

.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I purchased a 42 a few weeks ago at a gun show and yesterday I received my Pearce extensions for the 2 magazines. Now I am looking forward to the supply of magazines to start showing up at the gun shows because the $50 price on EBay and Gun Broker are too much. I love the fact that it conceals so great and being a Glock means it cleans great also.
Now that warm weather is returning it will be very easy to conceal.
J


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky you! I would love to have one.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Navybob said:


> I just read an article on the new USA .380. While being late to the .380 game, the slim magazine/grip might beat the rest.


The 42 transcends the pocket pistol .380 to date. I shot it and it shoots like the Glock 17. It's that smooth!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> The 42 transcends the pocket pistol .380 to date. I shot it and it shoots like the Glock 17. It's that smooth!


Agreed.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I found a LGD that had a Glock 42 magazine but would only sell me one. I guess I will have to wait until the dealers at the gun shows receive their stocks.
J


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It isn't as much about excitement over the .380 or 9mm. The .380 is plenty effective in the hands of a trained shooter, and you don't have to be a "professional". The Glock 42 is significantly smaller than the M&P Shield, which I own and love, and for deep concealment the G42 simply cannot be touched. It shoots every bit as smoothly as my Shield, yet it is almost half the size. That is remarkable! Don't think that is huge? Go to the range with the G42 and the Kel-Tek .380 and you'll see what I'm talking about. Glock knows what it is doing. Rest assured.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Im going to go out on a limb here and just say that I think it was a late but also early marketing tactic for Glock. As a NRA Instructor i get more and more women every month telling me they want .380's yet everytime I ask them what made them want to go that route they dont know or they say a friend or significant other told them...used to be most women said they wanted .22 to carry for defense, now its .380 

Glock was late getting into the .380 market in the United States by far, but there also going to be the early birds when it comes to drawing the attention of the female market. My gf's hairdresser raives about her Glock 42, when I asked her what made her so crazy for it she kind of gave a blurry answer like there was the possibility that was the only one she had ever shot. Lord knows how many women she has told that come to get there hair done and how many women have went searching in that direction. Alot of people prefer Glock, alot of women are recommended .380, put the two together and you have a dominant selling .380 on the shelves that is spanking the competition.Glock is excellent stuff and i do think there onto something here a little different than there norm.......just my .02 cents


----------

